# cash passport



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

has anyone used a travelex cash passport see here
chapter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*No*

Hello Chapter,

NO, looks good though.

I have used Nationwide and been a customer for 28 years.

Trev.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, and top stuff they are too, very good, very safe, 

best use of plastic I can think of. 

my missus isnt quite so sure, she says that theres something that better, and I'm redundant, wish I knew what she was talking about.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thanks bandaid do you no if they work on french fuel pumps 
chapter


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I do not get why people fall for schemes such as these or still use travel cheques or carry cash

The exchange rates on offer are poor with travelex. You lose 4% immediately

You buy the money upfront so you lose interest upon it

On a short holiday a 4% swing is unlikely.

same applies to travellers cheques with commisions and poor rates being the norm

cash has the risk of loss

Over 18 months sterling has lost 20 cents on the Euro and an equivalent on Euro fixed currencies Denmark, Czech Republic etc. That loss is a loss of about 16%

You cannot guard against that loss if full timing or away for months at a time unless you have income and bank accounts in Euros, so no point trying

The cheapest and safest way is to carry a minimum amount in cash (say €100 in the currency of the country you are visiting, a small sterling stash (again £100) and a number of cards, one of which you use all the time and the others kept secure and apart as spare

You buy everything on the card, the cash is only there in case of emergency French Petrol pumps etc.

You choose a cad which does not charge for use abroad and which gives wholesale money rate conversion rates. You always choose to buy in the foreign currency rather than choose the foreign handling banker to apply their worse rate. (this is increasingly an option being offered)

Finally do not draw out cash on your credit card, only on your bank cash card. Avoid cash advance fees. Choose a bank which converts at whoelesale money market rates

If you do not trust yourself with cards, a common suggestion, keep a record, a list in a note book of each purchase, keeep all the chits. Set yourself a daily, weekly and holiday limit

Keep your lsd in your high interest deposit account at home with an arrangment to pay card in full on last dtae for payment and a top up to current whenever it falls below £250.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks bandaid do you no if they work on french fuel pumps 
chapter 

Sorry Boss, dont know, never tried them for that, I used mine extensively in the states, and I have european fuel specific card for the RV arranged for the company.


thieawin
, sorry but that wasnt the question, was it? nobody mentioned full timing, french fuel stations, etc. the question asked, has anyone used one, and are they any good. I have and it was for me.
Actually you can do the pre paid cards with various sources, but travelex give a guaranteed value on residuals, which, if you put enough on the card ( as I did ) cost £3.50 and worked out well for me. Being a humble individual who simply needed a safe and convinient way of shopping and paying for the Hotels etc, I arranged for a travelex card in Us$ oaid for in sterling and got a better rate for the exchange than I would have done in all the high street banks, the post office or bureau d.c.. in the Uk.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I've seen this before but was does lsd mean?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

means one of 2 things generally, either:

LSD, lisergic acid, ie speed. halucingenic addictive drug, or

in this case, LSD, pounds shillings and pence.

dunno how, but L= pounds S= shillings D= pence.
someone will enlighten further no doubt


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

bandaid said:


> LSD, lisergic acid, ie speed. halucingenic addictive drug,


LSD is neither speed (=amphetanine) nor addictive.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

there you go, wrong again, dont know why I bother really,
everybody hates me,
nobody loves me,
think I'll go and eat worms.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

bandaid said:


> nobody loves me,
> think I'll go and eat worms.


Yes we do love you!
And watch out worms ARE addictive!!!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Libra = £ = pound

solidus = s = shillings

denarius = d = penny

lsd = money until 15 February 1971 the currency of the realm from about 770 AD was the penny with twelve pennies making a shilling and twenty shillings making one pound 

or lysergic acid

You would have got a 4% better rate on a credit card which exchnged on wholesale money market rates so my answer is apposite, they are a rip off and aimed at those who cannot trust themselves with a credit card and wish to convert their cash in advance. To that one extent they are safer than cash

The reason people use the cards with a no commission wholesale money market link is that they are protected fro a commissions and poor exchange rates. by buying one of these you immediatley lose due to the poor exchange rate and you never get it back.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

some c/cards do not work in fuel pumps will this one ????????
chapter


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Didn't think they would work in any pumps??? Thought it was just a way of HANDING over cash. I looked into at the beginning of this year when I was advised there would be a surcharge for the use of a credit card They wouldn't accept the cash card either so it is certainly not accepted by everyone. In the end I took travellers cheques which in fact for what I was doing did work out cheaper.

peedee


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

So what does everyone else do for money abroad!

Are travellers cheques a thing of the past? or are they still preferrable.

Do many carry wads of cash about?

I know NW are the best for foreign card transactions, but is that by debit card or credit card?

What do you suggest!!!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We use credit card for all purchases when possible and draw cash from our bank account on a cash card when required. Credit Cards appear to get a very good rate of exchange, bank card costs nothing.
Why complicate the issue with 3rd party cards, travelers cheques or any other mechanism designed to part you from your hard earned cash?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, the reason for me, as said was that when I was in the US, I filled the card with money, ( it was a big card, I struggled to carry it :wink: )

It was issued by Travelex to my company and I used the card for everything from fuel and food to the purchase of the RV.

The benefit to me was a guaranteed exchange rate, ( which I compared to others and it was very comptetitive), and that at the end of the accounting period the single transaction account statement I got from Travelex, made my accountant very happy as it was itemised and everything was easy to up load into the account programme. Also, with a guaranteed return rate for any left over cash, a fee of £ 3.50 was a billy bargain. Obviously, there wasnt any residual, but if I hadnt taken her to Maceys......

Its a case, I think, of


you pays your money , you takes your choice, And whats a good choice for me, will be a disaster for others.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

thieawin said:


> I do not get why people fall for schemes such as these or still use travel cheques or carry cash
> 
> The exchange rates on offer are poor with travelex. You lose 4% immediately
> 
> ...


Lot's of good advice here. Nationwide is the place to go.


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all
a thought on credit/cash cards---make sure you have cards in both your names if travelling as a couple and with different suppliers as if one is lost/stolen and it is a joint account both of you will be blocked.

ask me how i know!
!


----------



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

We use a 'Caxton FX pre payment card'. Recommended to me by a european financial advisor. Haven't found a better rate elsewhere.

http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/

The card carries the Master Card logo & we have used it extensively in europe. Usually at ATMs max withdrawal/day €500, €2 charge/withdrawal, but can also be used like a credit card.

Todays rate  1£ = €1.21

Derek


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Degzy said:


> We use a 'Caxton FX pre payment card'. Recommended to me by a european financial advisor. Haven't found a better rate elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/
> 
> ...


Nationwide no charge
£1 = €1.225 yesterday.
Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bandaid said:


> Yes, and top stuff they are too, very good, very safe,
> 
> best use of plastic I can think of.
> 
> my missus isnt quite so sure, she says that theres something that better, and I'm redundant, wish I knew what she was talking about.


Naughty boy!...report yourself to the headmistress.. :wink:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> bandaid said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and top stuff they are too, very good, very safe,
> ...


oh , my....  8O :wink:


----------



## dannye (Sep 12, 2008)

Got Post Office credit card this year for my foreign ventures and found it very good. Accepted everywhere and 0% commision for foreign purchases. Only 1 of a small handful that do this (Abbey is another!) Do not get caught out by using other credit cards and then the company load on a 2 or 3% commison on your return

On the same subject Nationwide (of which I am a customer) are proud to announce you can withdraw cash from abroad for free with them. Does anyone know if the foreign bank used to withdraw from will charge for this transaction though??


----------

